# XOLO q800 gets an upgrade :D :D :D



## bee (Dec 28, 2013)

you heard that right!!

4.2.1 jellybean for the homegrown q800

just a couple of hours ago a notification pops up saying, 'an update is available'
and im like what??
done it now
and the phone looks refreshingly new( what else should i say)

well done XOLO team, you did the unexpected


----------



## sksundram (Dec 29, 2013)

What. What about the data that I have on my phone? Will it be deleted on update or remain intact as before?


----------



## bee (Dec 29, 2013)

as of now
everythings intact
even the answer in the calculator


----------



## sksundram (Dec 29, 2013)

Great. Updating now then. Btw how's the new experience? Anything unusual you noticed?


----------



## sksundram (Dec 29, 2013)

Snappier with better features. Awesome job from xolo.


----------



## bee (Dec 29, 2013)

yup one thing
when i connect the phone to the pc
the memory card is not showing up
only the phones internal memory drive is there
and in place of memory card it is written "removable disk"

any help guys?


----------



## sushovan (Dec 29, 2013)

Xolo just tweaked the AllView P5 update and released it as their own


----------



## bee (Dec 29, 2013)

haha
but i dont mind
somethings better than nothing right?

and one thing more
theyve given fb as bloatware


----------



## sushovan (Dec 29, 2013)

Root and freeze all bloat with Titanium Backup.


----------



## venuvoldeos (Jan 3, 2014)

Guys,

I got the update on my XOLO Q800 x edition. Probably a new year gift from XOLO 

The performance is better now as the phone appears to be faster now although the interface and a few other options seems too cheesy/colorful.

Also there seems to be some problem in loading the contact images (during incoming/outgoing calls and messaging).   
--> You have to take a back up of your contacts and remove the existing ones from your phone memory n then copy them again and then save the images for the contacts and then reboot the mobile. Only then the images does load for the contact.. (at least that's how it worked for me ).

Ref: XOLO Q800 getting Android 4.2 OTA update (The comments sections shows  some responses from diff users)

The setting window, messaging, keypad interface is all white/green now. Personally i feel the older interface was better.

The camera has got some changes as well.

The notifications bar has got a boost as well.

Overall a pretty good upgrade but with quite a few downsides 

P.S. none of my data was disturbed during/after the upgrade.

Regrads,
Venu 
DoridNoob


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Jan 20, 2014)

Well I once checked my friends xolo q800 x edition's build prop and found that it's using gionee's rom!
Lol moment ever
And the most lol was mmx a117 is copied by  blu life one m cuz mmx copies most of blu's products


----------



## kool (Jan 20, 2014)

I've updated my XOLO with the help of twrp, and also rooted. I've one question guys. My GF who lives in other city also using XOLO Q800 WM chipset, she told me that she is getting notification of update available, guys... is there any way to update in stock ROM easily? I told her not to update else it may brick. Her phone is not rooted.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Jan 20, 2014)

kool said:


> I've updated my XOLO with the help of twrp, and also rooted. I've one question guys. My GF who lives in other city also using XOLO Q800 WM chipset, she told me that she is getting notification of update available, guys... is there any way to update in stock ROM easily? I told her not to update else it may brick. Her phone is not rooted.



It's nothing to do with root
It's an OTA update and will work with stock recovery
And get ctr. It's better than TWRP at least for MTK devices


----------



## sksundram (Jan 21, 2014)

@kool OTA is the official way of updating/fixing the OS. Tell her to update ASAP.


----------



## shibhu (Mar 21, 2014)

hi admin, i lost my notes after updating to 4.2.1. There wasn't any notification coming to backup the data before update, plus I hvnt ever heard of data loss in up gradation. Can you please tell me a way to get them back. I had really important stuff in notes.


----------

